# Simualação MM5



## nilzair (24 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

Boa Noite!
Estou com um problema nas simulações Do MM5, consigo rodar todos os módulos até o MM5, mas a simulação é interrompida no módulo do MM5 propriamente dito gerando um erro especificado como (CFL). Eu trabalho com dados de 1 grau e minha instalação foi feita recentemente de acordo com os padrões do site oficial do MM5, o que eu altero são as parametrizações físicas, domínios e datas.
Gostaria de saber se alguém já viu algum problema parecido com esse e se poderia me indicar o que está causando tal problema.


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2009 às 10:53)

Eu nunca mexi com o MM5, apenas com instalações do modelo ALADIN..
Por isso não posso ajudar muito..
Mas se fores por exemplo a:

meteo.ist.utl.pt
ou
www.weather.fc.ul.pt

São páginas onde as previsões são feitas com o modelo MM5, e feitas em universidades, por investigadores, e quem sabe usando algum contacto lá disponível nas páginas não consigas algum auxílio...


----------

